# Wild Camp a Month 2019 Challenge



## suneye

Welcome to the Wild Camp a Month 2019 challenge.  This carries on directly from the Wild Camp a Month 2018 Challenge.

Guidelines
Head out for a wild camp at least once per calendar month.
A camp out on the 31st of the month into the 1st of the next month, is just 1 night and it's only counted as the previous months wild camp.

Pub car parks are allowed, but not if you have to pay for them, no problems buying their food and drink but if you pay for car parking of any sort that doesn't count.
Wild and remote areas are great but it you only have time for a quick one mid week between work days then these count just as much.

You shouldn't use the same spot as your "challenge" site in the same year, but if it get's you out don't stress about this one 12 times in the same spot is better than not getting out so shout about it.

Multiple nights out in the same month cannot be carried over to the next month or use to fill missed months.

How will this be policed? Your own enthusiasm and honesty should be enough.

Once you have wild camped simply post up one or two (but don't fill the thread) with a photo or two of your Motorhome or Campervan at it's Wild Camping spot with a short description (should you wish) and a number such as 1/1 for a wild camp done in January through to say 8/8 for 8 out of 8 in August. 
If you miss one don't stress there is no shame to 7/8 if life gets in the way.

If you are out multi times in a month please be reserved and only post up your one per month on this thread.

Have fun and we look forward to sharing your experiences here.


----------



## suneye

*1/1*

Carried forward from the 2018 thread for January 2019:
Wildebus 1/1
Nabsim 1/1
brucews 1/1
campervanannie 1/1


----------



## campervanannie

Brilliant thanks hope we get a lot more takers this year.


----------



## Nabsim

*Nabs 1/1*

I will add my post to this thread so it will be complete to anyone looking, thanks Suneye for taking this on

Have a few to chose from for this month an not going home for a while yet 

I think for January I will use the North Berwick park up as the dogs really loved the runs along the beach in the evening and next morning.


----------



## wildebus

Nabsim said:


> I will add my post to this thread so it will be complete to anyone looking, thanks Suneye for taking this on
> 
> Have a few to chose from for this month an not going home for a while yet
> 
> I think for January I will use the New Berwick park up as the dogs really loved the runs along the beach in the evening and next morning.
> 
> View attachment 69229
> 
> View attachment 69230


Wheres New Berwick? You in North Berwick or Berwick upon Tweed? (Not for from me if so)


----------



## campervanannie

I’ll add mine too my first in January was at Stonehenge


----------



## Nabsim

wildebus said:


> Wheres New Berwick? You in North Berwick or Berwick upon Tweed? (Not for from me if so)



Well spotted Dave, I do indeed mean North and have edited my post


----------



## silverweed

1/1 in Cambridge


----------



## Obanboy666

1/1. 1st of January, Loch Tulla. Bloody freezing as duff battery, coldest I’ve ever been in my motorhome as it was -8c.


----------



## suneye

silverweed said:


> 1/1 in Cambridge



Any pics? We like the pictures


----------



## Silver sprinter

Thanks for keeping this going, great reading and I always look forward when I see someone has posted:wave:


----------



## SouthernTribby

Villedieu des Poeles, not sure if the photo is attached.  Lovely place, they set off a firework display to welcome us as we drove in, and churchbells to send us off on our way the next morning.


----------



## brucews

*Moved Jan 2019 Post*

Our investigations last week to establish a good place to park up overnight in Inverness near the river paid off, as we were able to use this location on 31st Dec to attend the Red Hot Highland Fling Hogmanay event that took place in the Northern Meeting Park.  Some super acts, especially Calum Mackenzie Jones and The Trad Project,View attachment 69178
 and about 15000 people were there; we were about 5 rows back from the stage  and had a super view of everything.  Well done Inverness for putting this on for another year, and what a fantastic fireworks display at the end!!


View attachment 69176
Up fairly early the next morning and away down the A9 to Ralia Cafe near Newtonmore for breakfast; too early to overnight here this time, and we on a mission to visit family in Dundee and then Bathgate, so we had our first 2019 overnight at Perth car park instead to score *1/1* for this year.
View attachment 69177

Pretty cold here that night and we lost our water when the van went below 5 deg inside during the night (-5 outside) to trip the frost protection on the water boiler; good job it was only a short run on to Bathgate where we stayed for another couple of nights without incident.

This was originally posted on the 2018 thread but moved here for consistency.


----------



## Herman

*1/1 Bowness.*

We stopped here for 2 nights but went to the Langdales during the day for a walk and got the same pitch when we returned for the second night. I made the mistake of parking under the big tree the first night. I looked at it and thought, well It's not raining and there's no leaves on it how bad can it be. 3 'o' clock in the morning we moved up a couple of pitches.


----------



## iqofafish

Pleased this has carried on having missed most of last year due to the van build taking longer and a few other issues preventing me getting away as much as I wanted, but the aim is defo to do the challenge this year.
1/1 Spent last night at Newbiggin Common, quite simply the windiest wildest night I've ever spent anywhere, including my days in the Military, but thoroughly enjoyable. Roll on February.


----------



## JohnClimber

Thanks for taking over Suneye :banana:

JohnClimber 1/1




In a very un-glamorous pub car park in the heart of wales before a Cycling event

Not sure if I'll do all 12


----------



## Silver sprinter

John you better get the 12 done or il make a point on setting Annie on you, :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Wheelie

*1/1 Nr Caernarfon*

We're joining in this year! Here is our 1/1 last night near Caernarfon.


----------



## Jillygumbo

*1/1*

Let's try again this year: 

First one was last Saturday at the Sir Walter Tyrrell pub in the New Forest.

Last year, despite having a full time job, I managed 104 nights in the bongo, of which 15 were wild camping! None of the nights were work-related. Is that impressive or what?


----------



## campervanannie

Jillygumbo said:


> *1/1*
> 
> Let's try again this year:
> 
> First one was last Saturday at the Sir Walter Tyrrell pub in the New Forest.
> 
> Last year, despite having a full time job, I managed 104 nights in the bongo, of which 15 were wild camping! None of the nights were work-related. Is that impressive or what?



So far this month I have been out 15 nights 3 at a rally 12 wilding about average for the time of year for me.


----------



## Nabsim

I did 18 out so far this month, shouldn’t have come back lol


----------



## suneye

*January*

Squeezed in a trip along the south coast between work and grandson's birthday.  We had all weathers but Sunday morning we walked along the beach at sunrise and walked back in bright sunshine.   Also walked past loads of rubbish and dead fish left by fishermen!!  The beach and carpark had been pristine on the Saturday.


----------



## suneye

*Less than a week to go!*

Only a few days left to get your wild camp in for January.  Still time to add your pics and take part!


----------



## suneye

*Ding ding! Last orders on January*

Well done all those who managed their first wild camp of 2019.  You can still join in even if you missed this month.  Here are January's wilders:

1/1:rabbit:
Brucews
campervanannie
Herman
Iqofafish
Jillygumbo
JohnClimber
Nabsim
Obanboy666
Silverweed
SouthernTribby
suneye
Wheelie
Wildebus

If I missed anyone please shout. :wave:


----------



## Herman

If I've missed anyone please let me know,

Wildebus  1/1
Nabsim 1/1
Brucews 1/1
Campervanannie 1/1
Silverweed 1/1
Obanboy666 1/1
SouthernTribby 1/1
Herman 1/1
Igofafish 1/1
John Climber 1/1
Wheelie 1/1
Jillygumbo 1/1
Suneye 1/1
Peteabix 1/1

Well done everyone, we are on our way.


----------



## Deleted member 69467

campervanannie said:


> I’ll add mine too my first in January was at Stonehenge
> 
> View attachment 69231



Hi, when I’ve passed Stonehenge a few times I’ve seen campers parked up very close to the stones, do they allow overnight? Or do they occasionally police it and move people on?


----------



## Deleted member 69467

*Where is that?*



suneye said:


> Squeezed in a trip along the south coast between work and grandson's birthday.  We had all weathers but Sunday morning we walked along the beach at sunrise and walked back in bright sunshine.   Also walked past loads of rubbish and dead fish left by fishermen!!  The beach and carpark had been pristine on the Saturday.
> View attachment 69480



Wow suneye, that looks a nice spot, right up close to the sea, would you tell me where that is please?


----------



## Nabsim

*2/2*

Okay I am going straight in for my February slot. Currently snowed in here as only 4x4’s are getting through


----------



## Deleted member 75172

*1/1 at Bitche*



Several options for January but chose Bitche for the superb Aire parking with services just below the citadel.

Sorry for late post


----------



## Herman

suneye said:


> Well done all those who managed their first wild camp of 2019.  You can still join in even if you missed this month.  Here are January's wilders:
> 
> 1/1:rabbit:
> Brucews
> campervanannie
> Herman
> Iqofafish
> Jillygumbo
> JohnClimber
> Nabsim
> Obanboy666
> Silverweed
> SouthernTribby
> suneye
> Wheelie
> Wildebus
> 
> If I missed anyone please shout. :wave:



Great minds think alike, and at the same time apparently.


----------



## Herman

Peteabix said:


> View attachment 69566
> 
> Several options for January but chose Bitche for the superb Aire parking with services just below the citadel.
> 
> Sorry for late post



You've been added, well done.


----------



## suneye

Nabsim said:


> Okay I am going straight in for my February slot. Currently snowed in here as only 4x4’s are getting through
> 
> View attachment 69562
> View attachment 69563



That looks beautiful   I love snow ️&#55357;&#56898;


----------



## suneye

Weather looks good this week for anyone who is free to get away!


----------



## brucews

suneye said:


> Weather looks good this week for anyone who is free to get away!



Hopefully us, Aberdeen looks promising..


----------



## Obanboy666

suneye said:


> Weather looks good this week for anyone who is free to get away!



Agreed, heading up to Mellon Udrigle and beyond once daughter confirms I can take grandson with me.


----------



## Herman

suneye said:


> Weather looks good this week for anyone who is free to get away!



It's been a quiet month so far, we will be getting out and about next week.


----------



## campervanannie

2/2


A night at Kielder water on route to Scotland


----------



## suneye

Herman said:


> It's been a quiet month so far, we will be getting out and about next week.



Me too!


----------



## Jillygumbo

16 Feb - Crown Inn, Cholderton - no charge
17 Feb - Salterns Car Park, Lee-on-Solent - no charge


----------



## brucews

*02/02 For 2019*

As previously suggested, we headed for Aberdeen for a couple of days as the weather wasn't too bad, although quite breezy.  So on Friday, 15th Feb we set off for the short trip rather later than expected; and it was getting dark as we approached Aberdeen, and so I decided to have a look at a forestry commission car park that we had not been to before.

Photo is a little dark as we were under the trees, but there were quite a few level areas to park up.  This is locally used by mountain bikers so it's necessary to avoid some of their exit routes as they can suddenly appear at speed and then have to avoid colliding with parked vehicles!!  

The next day we carried on to our old favourite on the beach esplanade, and parked up for Saturday night, and take in the cinema, Cosmo restaurant and Wetherspoons for refreshments  etc. Tick 02/02.  At the end of this week we are hoping to head down to Glasgow for the weekend for another favourite watering hole...


----------



## Obanboy666

*02/02 2019.*

Just arrived at one of my favourite spots, Toscaig Pier near Applecross.


Came over the pass, visibility crap & raining cats & dogs ! Huge oil rig next to the Kisshorn complex, couldnt stop to take a photo as the only car I encountered on the pass was behind me and no where to pull over.

Stopped at Loch Tulla last night, used last month so doesn’t count.

new Chasson c class parked up 30 yards away and out came the generator. I haven’t got a problem with generators, I have 3 myself and I couldn’t hear it due to the howling wind. I was just curious as they had no satellite or tv aerial so god knows why they needed to run the generator.


----------



## Wheelie

*2/2 Mid Wales*

We've had a lovely weekend away. 3 nights of wild camping to chose from, but this is the best photo. Overlooking Llyn Mwyngil in mid Wales.


----------



## Deleted member 75172

*Cholderton*



Jillygumbo said:


> 16 Feb - Crown Inn, Cholderton - no charge
> 17 Feb - Salterns Car Park, Lee-on-Solent - no charge



We parked there last year.
Some lovely walks through the woods nearby


----------



## Herman

"Stopped at Loch Tulla last night, used last month so doesn’t count.Wild Camp a Month 2019 Challenge-bd18706d-4a39-469b-a151-3a87ef57d4ce.jpg"

A wild camp is a wild camp, if you stay in a place you have used in the last 12 months it will still count, the import thing is you've got out and about.


----------



## Deleted member 75172

*2 of 2*

10 days away in Wales. Had a great time.
Mainly at son's house and couple of pub stops.
Next time we will spend more time in great wild spots

This one was a quiet layby on road to Barmouth.
Sunny picnic spot


----------



## iqofafish

*2 of 2*

Spent couple of days in N Yorks and Lancashire,  pic taken N Yorks.  Defo be back there.


----------



## suneye

Some great pictures this month


----------



## Silver sprinter

Hi troops thanks for posting


----------



## campervanannie

suneye said:


> Some great pictures this month &#55357;&#56397;



I’ll just stick in a couple of extras as I am still playing out.


----------



## wildebus

So if Pub Stops are ok,  I am guess Driveway Surfing is as well?

My stopover for last two nights ... Berkshire


IMG_20190221_082444 by David, on Flickr
No hookup, but shower facilities are courtesy of sister-in-law 

Am in East Yorkshire at very nice pub tonight. Parked around back and just had very enjoyable (optional) meal and a pint :dance:


----------



## suneye

*Suffolk*

Shaken the lurgy so off today and heading east for the first time in the van.  Any recommendations for stops in Suffolk.  Don't like lay bys much but any small carparks that you've used and would recommend.


----------



## Herman

2 of 2

Just got back from 3 nights in Northumberland, first night we stopped by the river at Hexham on the way up there.


The 2nd night was at Bamburgh.


And the 3rd night was at Amble marina but I forgot to take a picture.


----------



## suneye

suneye said:


> Shaken the lurgy so off today and heading east for the first time in the van.  Any recommendations for stops in Suffolk.  Don't like lay bys much but any small carparks that you've used and would recommend.


.  Got a bit side tracked ended up in a POI near southend on sea!


----------



## suneye

Herman said:


> 2 of 2
> 
> Just got back from 3 nights in Northumberland, first night we stopped by the river at Hexham on the way up there.
> View attachment 69908
> 
> The 2nd night was at Bamburgh.
> View attachment 69910
> 
> And the 3rd night was at Amble marina but I forgot to take a picture.



Looks a great spot


----------



## suneye

*First and last time in Essex!*



suneye said:


> .  Got a bit side tracked ended up in a POI near southend on sea!


Stopped in a lovely car park right on the estuary called two tree island car park.  At 10.30 just dozing off when someone starts banging on the side of the van and trying the back doors .  They then shout open up!
OH opens the door to three police men!  They interrogate us names dates of birth, where we were born , where we are from, going etc. Apparently it was a well known dogging and drug dealing car park and they didn’t like our out of area registration.  In five years of wild camping we have never had anything but peace and quiet.  So if we had been anywhere on the south of England or Wales we would just have moved on to somewhere we knew but had to rely on the poi s. first car park was locked second was a layby and wasn’t happy there so we ended up in Malden at midnight in a pay and display car park which is another first.  Up early tomorrow to leave Essex!


----------



## Wheelie

suneye said:


> Stopped in a lovely car park right on the estuary called two tree island car park.  At 10.30 just dozing off when someone starts banging on the side of the van and trying the back doors .  They then shout open up!
> OH opens the door to three police men!  They interrogate us names dates of birth, where we were born , where we are from, going etc. Apparently it was a well known dogging and drug dealing car park and they didn’t like our out of area registration.  In five years of wild camping we have never had anything but peace and quiet.  So if we had been anywhere on the south of England or Wales we would just have moved on to somewhere we knew but had to rely on the poi s. first car park was locked second was a layby and wasn’t happy there so we ended up in Malden at midnight in a pay and display car park which is another first.  Up early tomorrow to leave Essex!



Sounds utterly terrifying.... hope you're ok and managed to get some sleep.


----------



## suneye

Wheelie said:


> Sounds utterly terrifying.... hope you're ok and managed to get some sleep.



Thanks yes sitting in the sunshine in Suffolk now   It might be a while before we go back to Essex.  At the time I was annoyed and it only occurred to me afterwards that maybe I should have been more worried   Maybe if I’d been on my own it would have been different.


----------



## JohnClimber

That's me out, no more chances this short month.

But on the plus side I've been in the campervan for more hours than when I've been out overnight in it this month, as I've fitted all out with PVC cladding.

Here's the finished job photos.
















I'm really happy with the finished job.


----------



## brucews

wildebus said:


> So if Pub Stops are ok,  I am guess Driveway Surfing is as well?
> 
> My stopover for last two nights ... Berkshire
> 
> 
> IMG_20190221_082444 by David, on Flickr
> No hookup, but shower facilities are courtesy of sister-in-law
> 
> Am in East Yorkshire at very nice pub tonight. Parked around back and just had very enjoyable (optional) meal and a pint :dance:



Great camouflage, no one would spot you there, well done!!  Nothing wrong with that stopover, as long as you didn't have to pay your sister-in-law.....


----------



## brucews

JohnClimber said:


> That's me out, no more chances this short month.
> 
> But on the plus side I've been in the campervan for more hours than when I've been out overnight in it this month, as I've fitted all out with PVC cladding.
> 
> Here's the finished job photos.
> 
> I'm really happy with the finished job.



Looks good John, what was the main reason for fitting; stealth, cleanliness, drafts?


----------



## wildebus

brucews said:


> Great camouflage, no one would spot you there, well done!!  Nothing wrong with that stopover, as long as you didn't have to pay your sister-in-law.....



well, between me, her and my brother, we did get through around 2/3rd of a bottle of rum, but that shouldn't count


----------



## Deleted member 71750

*23/2/19 Galloway*

Heres my February one (missed january unfortunately) Galloway forest park up.


----------



## suneye

*2/2 glorious weather in Suffolk.*

We had two great stops in Aldeburgh and Dunwich.  It was perfect walking and mooching weather and beautiful  scenery-you can’t beat England in the sunshine .


----------



## Cass

Two from January on the outskirts of Redcar


----------



## Cass

February


----------



## JohnClimber

brucews said:


> Looks good John, what was the main reason for fitting; stealth, cleanliness, drafts?



To cover up the crappy coloured felt/carpet wall lining that the van came with.
And to put more of our own mark on the inside of the van.


----------



## Jillygumbo

Peteabix said:


> We parked there last year.
> Some lovely walks through the woods nearby



Cholderton is one of my favourite stopovers for that reason. Plus lovely Tim in the pub.


----------



## brucews

Cass said:


> February
> 
> View attachment 69956



Cass, where was the February wildcamp?


----------



## chipvan

Our first wildcamping for the year and what a location, it was just as Anne had described and we met a few interesting characters.  Sitting around a fire eating bread stew while the stars and moon hovered over Stonehenge, waking up to a frost gave an atmosphere and view to remember.  Can’t wait to go back even though it’s 210 miles away from home.


----------



## Cass

brucews said:


> Cass, where was the February wildcamp?




Its a NT car park at Old Military Road, Dunkeld, UK


----------



## Adamanteus

*North Wales.*


----------



## Adamanteus

*Bolton, January*

I wild camped in January, in a cemetery in Bolton...... I wasn’t a member then, but does it still count?


----------



## Herman

Adamanteus said:


> I wild camped in January, in a cemetery in Bolton...... I wasn’t a member then, but does it still count?
> View attachment 69993



Did you get any noise off the local residents or were they dead quiet.  Well, somebody had to say it.


----------



## Adamanteus

Herman said:


> Did you get any noise off the local residents or were they dead quiet.  Well, somebody had to say it.



Dead quiet in the dead centre of Bolton!


----------



## suneye

*Head Count*

Adamanteus 2/2
Brucews 2/2
Campervanannie 2/2
Cass 2/2
Chipvan 1/2
Dave H55 1/2
Herman 2/2
Iqofafish 2/2
Jillygumbo 2/2
Nabsim 2/2
Obanboy666 2/2
Petabix  2/2
Suneye 2/2
Wheelie 2/2
Wildebus 2/2
All present and correct ?   Silverweed and SouthernTribby been anywhere this month?


----------



## suneye

JohnClimber said:


> That's me out, no more chances this short month.
> 
> But on the plus side I've been in the campervan for more hours than when I've been out overnight in it this month, as I've fitted all out with PVC cladding.
> 
> Here's the finished job photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really happy with the finished job.


Hopefully see you again next month


----------



## iqofafish

*3 of 3*

That's March ticked off. Spent the night near Bassenthwaite and woke to a little snow.


----------



## JohnClimber

2/3
North Wales this last weekend


----------



## Wheelie

*3/3 Bala*

We spent last night next to Llyn Tegid.  The lake is just about visible through the trees in the photo.


----------



## campervanannie

I’m hoping to get out next week to get my March one in it’s been a busy month but  I get s few nights out to play.


----------



## Nabsim

*3/3  March spot*

Well spoilt for choice again really as we had another 22 days in Scotland and did Isle of Skye for the first time. Two thirds was in February though but still a good few spots into March so not sure what to chose lol. Off out again tomorrow an was going to use the Stones but think I will get it in now. All Dumpries and Galloway, second two are at Girvan and first is about 15 miles out of Dumfries


----------



## Jillygumbo

*3/3 South Newington. near Banbury*

Hi

Had to make a special effort to get a WC night in March as I'm pretty busy with campsites.

Managed last Friday night at The Duck on the Pond, South Newington, on the A361 from Banbury to Chipping Norton, on Friday night on my way back from Milton Keynes and a funeral! 

Had a lovely meal in the pub and the car park was quiet overnight.

Jill


----------



## campervanannie

3/3 at Stonehenge on a cold but dry for now 18th of March Eqinox in 2 days


----------



## suneye

campervanannie said:


> 3/3 at Stonehenge on a cold but dry for now 18th of March Eqinox in 2 days
> 
> 
> View attachment 70259View attachment 70260



Have a good time! You did well to stay dry we are not so far away it’s been peeing down here.  I am so ready for spring and longer days and coming home from work in the daylight.  I have a beautiful commute and it will be lovely to see it again.


----------



## Obanboy666

*3/3.*
Parked up early today as have some computer work to do.
Carrock Fell 2 near Mungrisdale in Cumbria. Blowing a gale but warm and dry up to now.


----------



## brucews

*March Wildcamp*

Finally a break in the forecast of gales prompted us to have a short getaway this weekend; had to wait while my better half hit the Next sale early in the morning, but we took off for a jaunt to Cullen on Saturday afternoon, since it would be facing into the wind.  There was potential for seeing the Northern Lights tonight if the skies were clear too, and Cullen housed one of our favourite Chinese Takeaways, together with some excellent coastal walks, and usually we saw a dolphin display too, so what's not to go for?

We arrived in sun and the surf was up, but for once we were not on our own, and had to park between two other vans.  The sea view is always good here, but even more spectacular today with the high waves rolling in.


We walked around the bay and back again, the sun was dying as we got back so we collected our order, eating it in the comfort of our van whilst watching the sun set and surf settle, and await the darkness to unfold.


We patiently waited, as the stars came out, but there was a little light pollution from one of our neighbours, and also from the distant lights of Portknockie, so although there was a slight blue hue in the NE, the dancing light display was not seen, and we settled down for the night.  

I was awoken in the early hours by the sound of heavy waves crashing down in front of us and I got up to check we were OK to stay there, but everything was fine, and still no Northern Lights despite the sky being clear and twinkling brightly with stars.

The wind got up strongly this morning and was shaking and rattling the van, we lost one of our neighbours as they moved off early, and we also decided that an earlier departure rather than a struggle in the wind up to the new vantage point above the viaduct was in order, so we were back home by the afternoon.  At least we got a breath of fresh air, some minor exercise, and a full stomach, whilst clocking up *3/3* for 2019.


----------



## The laird

Jillygumbo said:


> Hi
> 
> Had to make a special effort to get a WC night in March as I'm pretty busy with campsites.
> 
> Managed last Friday night at The Duck on the Pond, South Newington, on the A361 from Banbury to Chipping Norton, on Friday night on my way back from Milton Keynes and a funeral!
> 
> Had a lovely meal in the pub and the car park was quiet overnight.
> 
> Jill



Are you still in bongo fury and see Ian  and marion. .?


----------



## Adamanteus

*Anglesey*

3/3. Wild camp at Nant Y Pandy, Anglesey.


----------



## JohnClimber

2 more in March (but failed in Feb) this time up in Northumberland.

I know some of you like my photography so here as several shots you might like




















A mileage milestone was passed










Our 2nd evening view


----------



## iqofafish

Obanboy666 said:


> *3/3.*
> Parked up early today as have some computer work to do.
> Carrock Fell 2 near Mungrisdale in Cumbria. Blowing a gale but warm and dry up to now.
> View attachment 70261View attachment 70262View attachment 70263View attachment 70264



One of our fave spots. Never overnighted as it's just a little too close to home, but there's a road that looks down to that location which has a ford and some rather pleasant picnic spots along the beck and a fair few parking spots.


----------



## Cass

Not going to make it for March but planning to get out next week for a night or two, depending on how long I can escape for


----------



## Forresbroons

*Port Erroll*

 

Our first WC This year was at PORT ERROLL, managed to get away in Feb but not WC.


----------



## Herman

Just managed to squeeze Marchs in. Silverdale with a very quirky dog friendly pub within walking distance. This morning's alarm clock was a very noisy woodpecker in the tree near us. Other than that I like a log.


----------



## suneye

*3/3 west wood*

Oops! I thought I had posted for March but it appears I haven’t so here is last nights stop in a wood near Marlborough.  We had had an evening stroll around the stones at Avebury as part of a weekend in Wiltshire. We found this rather lovely tucked away place on the WC map.  Avebury is definitely worth a visit out of season and the manor is unusual forNT as they let you touch things and sit on the chairs and try out the beds (within reason!).  Hopefully next months WCs will be in warmer weather for those of us in the UK


----------



## Deleted member 75172

*3/3*

Just managed to squeeze in 3 of 3 on Sunday night overlooking Portsmouth from Portsdown Hill.
Rather difficult as unable to drive with a ruptured Achilles tendon but my wife has taken to the driving like a good un.
Last year she said she would never drive it as it is far too big!
Sunday evening saw police and firemen attending an abandoned car on the main road
Monday morning gave us a distant view of the Queen Elizabeth aircraft carrier leaving Portsmouth harbour.
We have just got this one in with the last of the warm sunny weather 
Took several photos but seem to have lost them upgrading my phone 
Pete


----------



## suneye

*Roll Call for March*

This list includes those who have added to their wild count in March.  If I've missed anyone speak up.

Adamanteus  3/3
brucews  3/3
campervanannie 3/3
Forresbroons  1/3
Herman  3/3
Iquofafish  3/3
Jilly gumbo  3/3
John Climber  2/3
Nabsim   3/3
Obanboy666   3/3
Petabix  3/3
Suneye   3/3
Wheelie  3/3


----------



## Jillygumbo

*4/4 Two stops at the weekend*

4/4 
Stayed at the Coach & Horses, Weatheroak Hill, Birmingham Friday night and Rose & Crown, Severn Stoke on the Saturday night. Lovely meals in both. Quiet car parks.
Edited to add:
13  WC Ship Inn, Par (toilets open). Luxylan Valley and Treffry Viaduct walks. Had meals both nights.
14  WC Ship Inn, Par. Par Beach dog friendly all year
17 WC Miner’s Arms, Mithian. Had a lovely steak meal.
23 WC car park on way to Hawker’s Cove. Private car park for cove £2 but no one there. Didn’t dare to stay and very slopey anyway. The layby has a lovely view towards Mother Ivey's Bay.
25 WC Highwayman Inn, Sourton (gents toilet left open for use) - Excellent place, loved it. Had meals both nights. Lovely cider!
26 WC Highwayman Inn, Sourton
27 WC Heaven’s Gate car park with Austrian couple


----------



## Obanboy666

*4/4.*

I’ve done 4 wilds to date this month but will only post one.
CR Reeth Low Moor.


----------



## brucews

*4/4 Near Huntly*

On Friday, 12th April, I had a mission to collect the wife from Dundee after she had been babysitting for a few days, so I decided to take a slow amble and I stopped overnight at Bin Hill Forest off A96 near Huntly; location 1 is no longer possible to access due to a locked gate, but location 2 is still OK.  



Frequented by dog walkers but friendly enough, lots of trails and a few picnic seats etc.  Not as noisy as I thought it would be.  Saturday was quite windy, so once the collection was complete, we beetled off back home with a tail wind that gave me over 35 mpg, well pleased with that!!


----------



## campervanannie

Do aires count a# I am currently touring France, Belgium and the Netherlands for a month not strictly wild camped yet but will by the time I get back.


----------



## Silver sprinter

annie i count six hedgehogs in that pic. so i think it should count. you should maybe send it in to countryfile for next year's calender


----------



## campervanannie

Silver sprinter said:


> annie i count six hedgehogs in that pic. so i think it should count. you should maybe send it in to countryfile for next year's calender


----------



## brucews

campervanannie said:


> Do aires count a# I am currently touring France, Belgium and the Netherlands for a month not strictly wild camped yet but will by the time I get back.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70729View attachment 70730



Only if you don't pay for them......


----------



## Cass

*One for April*

Brownstone Car park Devon - The approach is very narrow in places


----------



## chipvan

Friday the 12th April parked up the night at the Harwich Ferry terminal overnight ready to catch the morning ferry, hope this counts as we didn’t pay and just parked with a few other motorhomes in the corner.


----------



## Herman

campervanannie said:


> Do aires count a# I am currently touring France, Belgium and the Netherlands for a month not strictly wild camped yet but will by the time I get back.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70729View attachment 70730



That looks like an Aire that we stopped at 2 years ago in Holland, I found the dutch aires very expensive.


----------



## Herman

We have just got back from a long weekend that i thought was going to be a disaster and it turned out to be a fantastic weekend.

We headed to Aberystwyth hoping to stop at the beach carpark, have a few beers on the promenade bar and a meal somewhere, this was kyboshed straight away with 2.1m height barrier to the carpark, so we headed into town and could only find 3 parking space long enough for a 7m van, 2 already taken with campervans and the 3rd taken by Citreon C1. Aberystwyth is officially a motorhome no go area for us now, so we left and I kept my spend in my pocket.

So first wildcamp on thursday night was at Gogerddan, and took the dogs for a walk in the woods instead of to the bar.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1_lugWNkf2NDFjRj6J9auwB6TbjiqHeeV

Friday we headed north to an old favourite, Fairbourne. Only to find they had a very trendy plastic no Motorhomes sign erected, but nothing to back it up, no literature or TRO's so we choose to ignore it. Walked the dogs down the beach to Fairbourne and caught the train back. Later hopped on a ferry over to Barmouth for a beer and a meal, a very nice day.

Saturday we headed north again to a new to us wildcamp. Caernafon. We stopped at the first WC on the coast road with a fantastic view and had a great day in Cearnafon.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1pbGKdcTGp09_ktgGFP3XjvA-1aLgj4Lg

Then home on Sunday to beat the bank holiday traffic. A very enjoyable weekend with 3 wildcamps and we still have a day off work tomorrow.


----------



## campervanannie

Herman said:


> That looks like an Aire that we stopped at 2 years ago in Holland, I found the dutch aires very expensive.
> View attachment 70767



Yes they are and it is but this one is defo my 4/4 it’s on a free Aire in France on the river Arroux.


----------



## RetiredAndTrave

Good morning all, do you post the locations of your brilliant Wild Camping finds on a app? i ask because i started to use ********** but couldn’t find anywhere near M40 by Bicester last night.. ended up parking in a residential area, by a long fenced garden.. It would be such a waste if you didn’t document for others.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suneye

RetiredAndTrave said:


> Good morning all, do you post the locations of your brilliant Wild Camping finds on a app? i ask because i started to use ********** but couldn’t find anywhere near M40 by Bicester last night.. ended up parking in a residential area, by a long fenced garden.. It would be such a waste if you didn’t document for others..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Stopping places can be found on the POI map at the top of the page (if you are a member) and these are kept up to date by one of our wonderful admin team.


----------



## suneye

campervanannie said:


> Yes they are and it is but this one is defo my 4/4 it’s on a free Aire in France on the river Arroux.
> View attachment 70836



They have got so many things right for camping/campervans in France, this looks amazing!  Hope you are having the same weather as us


----------



## RetiredAndTrave

Hi, can you help me find the POI? im struggling..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## campervanannie

suneye said:


> They have got so many things right for camping/campervans in France, this looks amazing!  Hope you are having the same weather as us



The weather is fantastic hot hot hot.


----------



## suneye

RetiredAndTrave said:


> Hi, can you help me find the POI? im struggling..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sorry you can only access the map and places to stop, such as carparks pubs and places to get water, if you are a paid up member of Wild Camping.  If you go to the home page and look to the top right under site navigation you can click on 'become a full member' and it will explain there what you get and how much it costs.  For the cost of one night on a camp site you can access a years information on stopping places, camper van friendly pubs, toilets, water sources.  Have a look see what you think.


----------



## iqofafish

*4 of 4*

Finally managed to get out over Easter weekend. blimey what a weekend to pick, scorcher.

Hopped over the border to Langholm on Saturday and then back to Cumbria on Easter Sunday


----------



## RetiredAndTrave

suneye said:


> Sorry you can only access the map and places to stop, such as carparks pubs and places to get water, if you are a paid up member of Wild Camping.  If you go to the home page and look to the top right under site navigation you can click on 'become a full member' and it will explain there what you get and how much it costs.  For the cost of one night on a camp site you can access a years information on stopping places, camper van friendly pubs, toilets, water sources.  Have a look see what you think.



hi, i think i am a paid up member.. well i paid for it.. i use the iphone app for chat, im guessing i need to use the website to access


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suneye

RetiredAndTrave said:


> hi, i think i am a paid up member.. well i paid for it.. i use the iphone app for chat, im guessing i need to use the website to access
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Under the Wild Camping banner at the top of the page there is a POI tab if you are a full member you should be able to click on this and access the map.  If not you could try asking a question on the main forum under POI questions or contact Phil admin.


----------



## Adamanteus

*Easter on Ynys Mon.4/4*

Beautiful Easter weekend on a quiet corner of our friends’ land, on Anglesey.


----------



## suneye

*4/4*

Windy weekend on the Wiltshire Dorset border area.  Went up to Spread Eagle hill but it was blow you over windy, spent the night at Garston wood which was stunningly beautiful and full of bluebells and wild garlic.


----------



## suneye

*April’s blowing to an end*

April nearly over anyone else going to squeeze in a 4/4


----------



## yorkieowl

RetiredAndTrave said:


> hi, i think i am a paid up member.. well i paid for it.. i use the iphone app for chat, im guessing i need to use the website to access
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Are you sure you are logged into the forum with you user name/password then and not just browsing as a guest?


----------



## yorkieowl

At this rate I'll need to start up a 'wild camp a year' thread, as mh  still rarely getting used, never gonna manage once a month.


----------



## Wheelie

*4 / 4 Criccieth*

Managed to get a quick night away for April's wild camp.  Woke up this morning (our wedding anniversary) to this view.


----------



## Nabsim

*4/4*

Just realised I haven’t posted up a stay yet this month, been a few as hardly been home yet ha ha
Over Errwood reservoir 11th and 12th


Off the A46 near Newark on 23rd


Outside Cromer in a lay-by on 24th


Lost (not really) in country lanes for a couple of days 26th. I even managed to walk the dogs to the church you can make out through the window between tree branches


Lincolnshire coast last night and now



Not counting the very enjoyable 11 days on the farm with Charlie where I will be going back to maybe tomorrow when I can drag myself away from the sea


----------



## suneye

yorkieowl said:


> At this rate I'll need to start up a 'wild camp a year' thread, as mh  still rarely getting used, never gonna manage once a month.



Recipe
1 bag
1 toothbrush
clean undies
phone
debit card

Method
7pm Friday night put everything in bag get in MH turn key and drive :goodluck:


----------



## Herman

5/5 A quiet stop over on the way to Shell Island for the weekend. Dolwynddelan Castle


----------



## suneye

*Who's still in!*

April's list

Adamanteus 4/4
Brucews 4/4
Campervanannie 4/4
Cass 3/4
Chipvan 2/4
Herman 4/4
Iqofafish  4/4
Jillygumbo  4/4
Nabsim  4/4
Obanboy666 4/4
Suneye 4/4
Wheelie 4/4
Have I missed anyone?


----------



## Herman

I think you've missed Wheelie, then it's just Forresbroons, Petabix and John Climber to check in.


----------



## Wheelie

*Thanks Herman!*



Herman said:


> I think you've missed Wheelie, then it's just Forresbroons, Petabix and John Climber to check in.



Didn't notice the omission, so thanks! 
How was Dolwyddelan? Stopped there for a cuppa many times but never overnight, any traffic noise? Bwlch y Gorddinan (Crimea Pass) is a lovely drive but attracts boy racers, and will probably get worse when the average speed cameras are in use on the "Evo Triangle" (Cerrigydrudion area - A5, A543, B4501)


----------



## Obanboy666

Well that’s my wildcamping finished for the next few months. 2nd knee replacement in 2 weeks time then when recovered and driving again changing back to an A or C class.


----------



## Vanterrier

Just spotted this thread...

20/4 - we had 20 wild nights away in April touring Scotland. Weather was great for the most part and locations superb.
Route by night-stops from home in Northumberland was...
isle of Whithorn
Greenock esplanade
Crinan canal
Islay
Jura
Crinan canal
Glenelg
Staffin on Skye
Applecross
Poolewe
Black Isle
Braemar
Home...
Obviously we stayed multiple nights in some areas but max 2 nights in any one spot.
Some pics on Motorhomer site in the Lairds thread on where are you tonight?
Great trip and ready for our next one hopefully beginning next week?

K


----------



## Herman

Wheelie said:


> Didn't notice the omission, so thanks!
> How was Dolwyddelan? Stopped there for a cuppa many times but never overnight, any traffic noise? Bwlch y Gorddinan (Crimea Pass) is a lovely drive but attracts boy racers, and will probably get worse when the average speed cameras are in use on the "Evo Triangle" (Cerrigydrudion area - A5, A543, B4501)



I didn't notice any road noise at all, very peaceful.


----------



## Herman

Obanboy666 said:


> Well that’s my wildcamping finished for the next few months. 2nd knee replacement in 2 weeks time then when recovered and driving again changing back to an A or C class.



Camp on your drive and we will ignore the fact that it's the same spot each month:dance:


----------



## suneye

Obanboy666 said:


> Well that’s my wildcamping finished for the next few months. 2nd knee replacement in 2 weeks time then when recovered and driving again changing back to an A or C class.



Hope the op goes well and that you are able to get around again soon.  Love to see some pictures of your new van when it arrives.


----------



## brucews

*5/5 at Banff*

A weekend of reasonable weather finally tempted us to venture a little way down the coast to Banff and stop overnight at CR Banff 2 on 11th May.  



We used to go here about 25 years ago in our caravan with the kids and dogs, when the Boyndie Bay Caravan site (now called Banff Links Caravan site) went to the edge of the sea, and it was great fun in the sand and surf.  



We parked up around mid-day and, apart from a few dog walkers and cyclists, we were able to sit undisturbed watching the sights and sounds around us.  We went for a couple of walks, before the wife decided a visit to the spotty bag shop was in order.  



Climbing up the hill behind us took us onto the A98, and few few yards away from a bus stop to take us into town.  Later, Spotty bag shop finished, we strolled back around the harbour to check out the pubs, and took a gentle bimble back along the new wall at Scotstown back to Banff links; our peaceful stop was taken over by another 3 MHs, but they were friendly enough not to cause us any discomfort.  So that was *5/5 *clocked up....  Weather looking even better this week so we might head off to the West coast or the Black Isle for a few days at the end of the week, Grandchildren/babysitting duties permitting!!


----------



## Tonybvi

Ha, the famous Spotty Bag shop!!  For some obscure reason we often get the Stagecoach Spotty Bag shop liveried bus on our local route (Aberdeen - Banchory - Ballater - Braemar) and I occasionally  get asked about the shop.  How can one describe it?  I just tell people to go and see it for themselves.
We were wilding at Findhorn this weekend and I’m only just recovering from the Kimberly Inn fish and chips - what a feast.


----------



## campervanannie

My 5/5 daan saaf  nice spot for fishing or just s paddle.


----------



## Jillygumbo

5/5 so far this month:
Tarr Steps, Exmoor - meal in pub was expensive but worth it. Stayed in the disabled car park right next to the Steps. Lovely walk along river.
Coed Parc y Van, Caerphilly - can be frequented by druggies at weekends but Monday night was quiet. Nice lady feeding the birds in the morning.
tiny car park outside Trefin, Pembrokeshire - lovely view, short walk to little beach, good walking, old fashioned village, very quiet.


----------



## Wheelie

*5/5 Sheffield*

A lovely meal and free overnight stay at The Three Merry Lads, 610 Redmires Road, Sheffield. S10 4LJ. There's a minimum spend of £20 in the pub (otherwise they charge £8 to camp) and hook up is also available if needed. I think there are two hook up points, but I'm not sure how much they charge.
The food is great, and it's a large flat car park next to a quiet road. Dog friendly, beer garden, play area, nice walks. Close enough to Sheffield to visit the city. Highly recommended.


----------



## campervanannie

I think standards are slipping on this thread with participants just posting where they have stopped I look forward to the photos but we don’t seem to be getting many come on guys let’s see nice pics of where you have stayed.


----------



## iqofafish

*5 of 5*

Spent a couple of days around Arnside/Silverdale/Grange, but sorry to disappoint on the photos but tbh, the layby at the Rivriere de le Grange wasn't what you'd call picturesque....


----------



## Nabsim

*Nabs 5/5*

Ha ha I posted in the wrong thread, here is what I should have added

Better get my post in for this month while I remember. Spoilt for choice again really as I still haven’t been home yet lol.

Going to post for last night park up in the Galloway Forrest, would be heaven if the midges weren’t here but not far off even with them

View attachment 71295
View attachment 71297
View attachment 71296


----------



## jenks

Overnighter fairly local with mini me


----------



## suneye

*Apologies*

Hi Sorry I said I would help keep this thread going and have ducked out this last month.  Apart from camp quirky my van (and everything else) has taken second place to other 'life stuff'.  We have been to Norway for a couple of weeks visiting son and DIL who are going to sail around the Atlantic for a year in August,we spent some time with them and helped with the long 'to do' list. Also watched a dear friend of 35 years die of cancer and said goodbye to her.  So with day to day work and grandchildren I have put a lot of things on the back burner.  But will try to pick up the threads and see who is still in and who -like me - has dropped off the plate.  :wave:


----------



## suneye

*Late May round up*

Hi Thanks to all those who have posted pictures of their wild camps for May.  I have not included any new comers in this list but please keep posting your pictures as we love to see what people are up to and it's great to see that there are still so many places to hide away in this country.  OK as always please shout if I have missed anyone.  It is getting a bit of a select group peeps come on brave the monsoons and get out there! 

Brucews 5/5
Campervanannie 5/5
Herman 5/5
Iqofafish 5/5
Jillygumbo 5/5
Nabsim 5/5
Wheelie 5/5


----------



## Nabsim

suneye said:


> Hi Sorry I said I would help keep this thread going and have ducked out this last month.  Apart from camp quirky my van (and everything else) has taken second place to other 'life stuff'.  We have been to Norway for a couple of weeks visiting son and DIL who are going to sail around the Atlantic for a year in August,we spent some time with them and helped with the long 'to do' list. Also watched a dear friend of 35 years die of cancer and said goodbye to her.  So with day to day work and grandchildren I have put a lot of things on the back burner.  But will try to pick up the threads and see who is still in and who -like me - has dropped off the plate.  :wave:



Don’t stress about this thread, we can post things and/or update as well. Real life should take priority in any case. Thank you for doing it but don’t let it become a burden, it should be fun for you as well as us


----------



## Wheelie

*6/6 Dolwyddelan*

Managed to avoid the worst of the rain and flooding in North Wales over the last few days. We spent Tuesday night at Dolwyddelan, after Herman saying road noise hadn't been a problem for him recently. A bit soggy, and a shame the path up to the castle says "No Dogs", but all in all it was a nice break.


----------



## suneye

*overheating*

Only got 20 miles down the road and the engine started overheating.  Water leak somewhere!  Had to turn round and come home, so another weekend we haven't got away! :sad::sad::sad:


----------



## campervanannie

6/6
This is a different view of a wild camp where we were parked was a den with mum dad and 3 cubs so we fed them cooked chicken and dry dog food with a big bowl of fresh water we had hours of fun watching them the night after we had a fantastic lightening storm the one all over the news last week it was amazing


----------



## suneye

campervanannie said:


> 6/6
> This is a different view of a wild camp where we were parked was a den with mum dad and 3 cubs so we fed them cooked chicken and dry dog food with a big bowl of fresh water we had hours of fun watching them the night after we had a fantastic lightening storm the one all over the news last week it was amazing
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 71668View attachment 71669View attachment 71670



Wow!


----------



## Silver sprinter

Thanks for posting your pics


----------



## iqofafish

*6 done. Halfway there.*

Spent the weekend up on the Pennine Way and within walking distance to the pub which was a bonus.


----------



## brucews

*Huntly 21Jun19*

With a break in the wet weather and respite from some family commitments, we got a short break this weekend to explore another location spotted recently; on our way back from Dundee by bus, we saw a small picnic area at Huntly.  Last Friday in the early evening, we took off in the van to check it out; deserted except for a long term parked car we had our pick of parking slots.



A short stroll into the centre of Huntly, and plenty of food sources and local pubs, we settled in and enjoyed a quiet night; the proximity of well kept public toilets and nearby supermarket was very convenient, and this wildcamp spot to gain our *6/6* mark was very likely to be used by us again.


----------



## Herman

6/6 We have just had 16 nights in France, Spain and one night in Portugal, using mainly Aires and only 3 were chargeables, so too many pictures to post so here is a few.


----------



## Nabsim

*6/6*

Sorry I am late I thought I had already posted my June stop but seems I didn’t. We have been in the Kielder Forest at the start of the month but the pics are from one of the poi’s outside Durham. Unfortunately I didn’t get one showing the van just the walks which surrounded us. This was the last day we were with Charlie and Karen



Since then I have been doing urban wild camping parked on the road on the outskirts of Hull. Although this isn’t as good as being out the way it’s a lot more peaceful than you may think. This little bird has become a frequent visitor but flies away when I go for the phone camera. Caz has had some things that needed sorting out so we needed to be in Hull. Didn’t think we would be here quite this long though and I am getting itchy feet.


----------



## Jillygumbo

*6/6 Had to make a special effort this month*

6/6 Although I've been away every weekend in June, none of them were wildcamping, so I camped in my garden on Friday night - just to get in there!! Didn't pay for it - so it counts, don't it?


----------



## brucews

Jillygumbo said:


> 6/6 Although I've been away every weekend in June, none of them were wildcamping, so I camped in my garden on Friday night - just to get in there!! Didn't pay for it - so it counts, don't it?



What, no photo??

I would vote it ok, it's the spirit that counts...


----------



## campervanannie

7/7 Stonehenge for a couple of nights 



There is something strange watching the hippies doing their love and peace bit at Stonehenge while chinook helicopters fly over practicing war games in the distance


----------



## Nabsim

campervanannie said:


> 7/7 Stonehenge for a couple of nights
> 
> View attachment 71858View attachment 71859
> 
> There is something strange watching the hippies doing their love and peace bit at Stonehenge while chinook helicopters fly over practicing war games in the distance



Taking you back to the 60’s with the anti Vietnam protesting Annie?


----------



## campervanannie

Nabsim said:


> Taking you back to the 60’s with the anti Vietnam protesting Annie?


Cheeky monkey Neil.
Can I just point out young man that in 1965 when the Vietnam protests started in America I was 10/11 by the time the British protests started March 1968 I was 13 yes I saw it on the news but I was a schoolgirl probably just discovering boys protesting about a war that was thousands of miles away was not on my list of things to do.
I did however camp out at Greenham common for 3 weeks in the early 80s when the Americans put cruise missiles on our soil used up all my holidays for that one .


----------



## Herman

Junes update.

Brucews 6/6
Campervanannie 6/6
Herman 6/6
Iqofafish 6/6
Jillygumbo 6/6
Nabsim 6/6
Wheelie 6/6

Well done everybody, roll on July.


----------



## campervanannie

Herman said:


> Junes update.
> 
> Brucews 6/6
> Campervanannie 6/6
> Herman 6/6
> Iqofafish 6/6
> Jillygumbo 6/6
> Nabsim 6/6
> Wheelie 6/6
> 
> Well done everybody, roll on July.



I have done 7/7  posted on the 2/7/2019


----------



## Silver sprinter

Hi troops  not getting as many  pics as we used to get,  was always my first place to look, I need a pic fix, please help:bow::bow::bow


----------



## iqofafish

*7 of 7*

Got July in early (for a change), another fairly local (50 mile round trip) stopover this month. Life getting in the bloody way atm.
Wish I'd taken my DSLR, as the digital zoom in on the camera phone really doesn't do that sunset justice.


----------



## campervanannie

Here are a few nice pics from my recent travels along the south coast.


----------



## Wheelie

*7/7 South West Scotland (various)*

I've written a long post all about our holiday here (if anyone's interested): https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/location-poi-additions-and-updates/76165-12-nights-wilding-south-west-scotland-june-july-2019-a.html#post1017262

But everyone loves a photo! So, here's a selection from out 12 night Wilding in Scotland June/July.
      

But this is our favourite, taken on 3/7 near Strontian. Find the Motorhome!!


----------



## Herman

campervanannie said:


> I have done 7/7  posted on the 2/7/2019



Be patient Campervanannie, 7/7's list will be posted at the end of July/start of August.:drive:


----------



## campervanannie

Herman said:


> Be patient Campervanannie, 7/7's list will be posted at the end of July/start of August.:drive:


----------



## Herman

7/7 1st night was Errwood Reservoir in Derbyshire with a good 5 mile round walk in the morning,  followed by a night at the Winking Man pub and a walk up to see the rocks in the morning.


----------



## suneye

*?/7  Dawdling in Devon*

I know I have dropped off the main list but thought I would just put this weekends pics in this thread.  First night in a CR in Sticklepath.  Nice wooded carpark right next to the river Taw with plenty of shade, we had it all to ourselves until 12.30am when a boy racer turned up did a doughnut and left.  The rest of the night was quiet and uneventful.  Second night Was outside Exmouth and 10 minutes from B. Saltherton. We started off at a carpark with amazing views over the Exe estuary, there were a couple of other vans but one came in and parked inches from us and began a very painful process of putting up an awning!  Then had someone park right behind us so We decided to check out a carpark we had seen nearby and spent a completely silent night next to the heath.  Woke up late as there were not even any dog walkers to wake us!


----------



## brucews

*7/7 Blog*

We saw that poor weather was going to hit us from the west when we had a 10 day break coming up, so the plan was to dig out our passports and head into Englandshire towards York to avoid the wind and rain that was forecast in Scotland.  On Wednesday 3rd July, we took off when Pat got home from work, for a slow bimble down South; weather was good so we didn't need to rush, and I had planned to try out some W/C POI spots that we had never been to before, so we avoided one of our favourite locations at Loch Leven to go to LR Aberdour/Silversand Bay.




A busy location but we arrived around 5pm and people were going home, so the prospects looked good, and we went for a walk around to see what was there.  A scary headland top but lovely views of the the Forth Road/rail crossings in the distance, we found that a van was nicely parked up by the marker beacon on the point, but we weren't jealous because the small car park beside them was very busy, and we prefer peace and quiet.  We were parked near to a friendly full time Motorhomer who confirmed our spot would be quiet now but get busy at the weekend.  Settling down for the night was rewarded (not!!) by a German couple who insisted on parking along side us and slightly blocking our sea view, at least they were not too noisy during the night...  That was *7/7* clocked up.

Heading further South the next day we took in Drybrough Abbey, Belsay Hall & Castle before parking up for the night at LR Wall(A6079) as the PH stop was crowded; there was parking around the village green but you had to get permission to stop on the green if you were staying over 24hrs, but the layby was fine, and a toilet was nearby.





The next day took us to Chesters Fort, then Housesteads Roman Fort before we overnighted at Derwent Water Park near Gateshead to allow my better half the opportunity to have an early morning visit at the Metro Centre for the start of the "Next Sale"; a very familiar place for us now, but I caught up with my beauty sleep while she shopped for a few hours. We then got the last grass pitch at Boroughbridge CCC so that we could empty our full cassette; a slow walk into the village to get a meal at The Crown Inn proved disappointing since the pub was temporarily closed, so back to the site for a bottle of wine and fridge scrapings for an evening at "home".  

07/07/19 saw us heading to a park & ride at York where we went up the Clifford Tower, and sampled Damson Gin there, and a quick search for the local Cosmo restaurant revealed a new competitor called "Panda Mama" which floated our boats near the river; what a great meal!!  Getting out of the magnetic barrier when we returned to the Park & Ride was made slightly difficult due to our 'plastic' bonnet, but luckily the staff had not gone home for the night, and we were able to proceed to Knaresborough for the night at a long stay car park & toilet, that was only slightly disturbed by a few skateboarders, but we were oblivious to that since we found a Wetherspoon Pub in walking distance.

The next day saw us taking in Spofforth Castle, Fountains Abbey (fantastic guided tour), and we overnighted at a layby near Masham.  As we were making towards the Lake District slowly, we only did only did Middleham Castle the next day before pitching up at Kendal Cricket Club and overnighting = £5 donation, use of their bar, and watching a game of cricket before hitting the sack; this was fairly popular and 5 vans attended, but local Fish & Chips (100yds away) made it feel like a real holiday.





Our only day of rain, so our move South had paid off, but we managed to visit Sizergh hall, and the wonderful Stott Park Bobbin Mill (highly recommended), Ambleside Roman Fort, before an overnight at LR Thirlmere(A591) was required, since most other parking was Pay & Display with overnight restrictions.  The next day saw us at Castlerigg Stone Circle, with a busy narrow road to access, before ending up at Carisle Castle, buying the Damson Gin we tested at York, and ovenighting at the Castle Car Park, which now has dedicated motorhome/campervan slots, and an overnight barrier which the security staff are happy to lock you into the car park, £45 fee to open if you want to get out before 06:30am; we watched 2 small vehicles escape the lock-in by driving on the grass and squeezing past the barrier, but the CCTV may have caught them to gain £90.

Heading North now to get back home, we had to visit a very busy Gretna Green, before stopping the night at Moffat CCC site, expensive but necessary to empty our cassette again, however our pitch was excellent, and a walk into the town centre gave us the opportunity to discover a wood burning Pizza site, £6 for 12" bake while you watch pizza, bargain, we had two!!

Last day was to travel up to relatives in Bathgate for an overnight in their driveway before heading to Dundee to drop Pat off for a weeks babysitting duty, while I headed home as I was at work the next day; when I got home, it turned out that that day was the only day of sun after a long period of rain since we left, what a shame, our plan worked!!  Now looking forward to August for our next trip.  Pat had more photos on her iPhone but she is still in Dundee until Friday, so just my poor Android phone examples in this blog.


----------



## suneye

*Good weather warning!*

The weather is looking good for the the rest of the week!


----------



## Nabsim

*7/7 for nabs*

Well I am still out from leaving the house on April 11th lol.

Picked son in law up in Hull to have a wander down South and take in a couple of meets. As I had to take my old car back and pick up my new one it was a drive from Hull to Macclesfield then back to Hull even before we started. Ended up not setting off till after 10:30 at night and stopped overnight in a large lay-by not far from Appleby Magna for a few hours kip, no pic of that as it wasn’t really worth taking one 

First up on 5th was the Wellington meet, not counting against this but a great few days in Summerset:


After we left Wellington we went over to the stones for a few days as Shane had never been there.





We arrived in the New Forest for the second of the two meets we were going to, again this doesn’t count but sharing a pic 




After leaving Lymington we headed out to Arundel, I have often driven past the castle over the years but never visited so thought I would take this opportunity. We parked up on the road under the castle, what a great spot it was too.





We took lots of pics in and around the castle and I highly recommend you go if you haven’t already, in fact go again anyway 

From Arundel we drove along the coast and I parked up down the end of a lane where the hedges scrapped both sides of the cab. Shane still can’t believe I got the van down there even though I keep telling him it goes most anywhere I want lol. If you know the area near Newhaven then you may have seen the spot the surfers park up at Tide Mills.







After this we carried on along the coast, through Hastings and decided to stay the weekend on a small campsite a few miles outside Rye. Both Hastings and Rye were chock full.



We left Rye on the Monday and headed back to the stones for a night, was well into the 30’s now so hot lol



Didn’t leave until 9:30 in the evening as it was so hot and we stopped off for a night on the canal at Stoke Bruer(?) near Towcester 



That was the end of Shane’s pass out so I had to get him back to Chesterfield to say hello to Charlie and wait for his wife to pick him up from the farm later that evening.

To be continued...


----------



## Herman

August has arrived quick.

Campervanannie 7/7
Iqofafish 7/7
Wheelie 7/7
Herman 7/7
Brucews 7/7
Nabsim 7/7

As anybody heard from Jillygumbo

I think we should have an acknowledgements list for people that have fell off the list but take the time to share their latest wildcamps with us.

Only Suneye shared his ?/7 with us this month.


----------



## suneye

*August*

A couple of days walking the coast path.  Found a new spot in Abbotsbury to stay the night.  We live in such a beautiful country.  (PS Herman her not him  )


----------



## Herman

suneye said:


> A couple of days walking the coast path.  Found a new spot in Abbotsbury to stay the night.  We live in such a beautiful country.  (PS Herman her not him  )View attachment 72506 View attachment 72507 View attachment 72508



I do apologise.


----------



## Wheelie

*8 / 8 Ceredigion*

Where are everyone's August photos? Hopefully there will be a rush next week because we've all had such fantastic weather this weekend!
Sadly, we were in mid Wales 19/8 - 23/8..... when it was decidedly damp and dreary.  Here we are at Nant y Moch reservoir on 21/8.


----------



## normanandsue

*Wild camp a month 2019*

What a brilliant idea. As new members too late for this year but we will look out for next year


----------



## brucews

*Aug 2019 Blog*

August has been a mixed bag, mainly due to the adverse weather; we eventually ventured out to brave the strong winds and torrential rain on Monday, 12th Aug to view a car we were interested in near Stirling service station, but we were thwarted by problems with it being ready to view.  In the end we wildcamped in a relative's driveway near Bathgate on Tuesday night so that we could view the car on our way back home on Wednesday; unfortunately we were disappointed in the car and decided not to purchase it, resulting in another wildcamp at Aberdeen beach that night, and because we like Aberdeen so much, we stayed for another night because the weather was nice.  Friday was not so good and we beetled off home to avoid the worsening weather.

This 'Bank Holiday Weekend' 24-26 August, was forecast to be good so we tripped away again to Inverness, again on the hunt for a car, having just missed one at Aberdeen this morning.



We stopped at Nairn Harbour (CU Nairn (Highland)), which was pretty full, including one idiot that had occupied 2 parking spaces with his van and spread out to put deck chairs and fishing gear.  We saw many car drivers and a couple of motorhomes attempt to park there beside him, but he didn't move his gear so they were forced to squeeze in another spot.  He went off before I could take a photo of his rig, but I couldn't see the 'W' sticker so luckily he wasn't one of us...  



I did see that a new poster has been put up at the harbour and showed that although motorhomes are allowed to park there, vehicles manufactured or adapted for the purpose of sleeping, are not allowed to stay from 22:00 to 08:00hrs, so I will let our POI experts know about this.  

 

We decided to wildcamp over at the Cromarty Firth at Kiltearn on the Saturday, and found it nice and quiet (except for the wild geese & frequent dog walkers pulling up to park), early evening was lovely for walks along the Sgitheach river paths to Evanton & back, and our van was nicely secluded near the ruined Kiltearn church & Balconie Castle (as was, now Kiltearn Lodge). So we chalked up *8/8* and we got back home on Sunday, 25th August as we were both at work again on Monday; ohh for full timing!!


----------



## Herman

8/8
We thought we would try the quayside at Glencaple but it was surprisingly over subscribed so we went down to Castle Corner at Caerlaverock Castle. Not strictly free but when they provide all the facilities you need, a tap, get and black waste disposal you don't mind dropping a few quid in the honesty box.


We then had walk around Dumfries before carrying on to Stranraer and using the carpark on the harbour.



Sunday, we went to Portpatrick, what a gem of a place, but alas no overnight stop. So we went to Port Logan. Sadly the pub has shut and with no overnighting on the green (even though a local said we would be okay) we moved on ignoring the other carpark as it already have quite a few inhabitants to a road side picnic area at Drumantrae Bay.



Then to finish off called for Pies for dinner at Kirkcudbright on the way home. All in all a very pleasant weekend.


----------



## iqofafish

*8 of 8, how wet was August!*

Couple of weeks ago we had a week down in Derbyshire on a site as just needed a few days where I could chill and not think about where to go for the following night and be able to open a few beers. 
Turns out we had the site to ourselves for 3 nights and then 1 night with half a dozen tenters, plus 1 other MH, so ended up with a really good break.

At the end of it we had 1 nights' wilding down there before heading back up North and enroute home had another night wilding nr Ripon, before finishing the week off with Sunday lunch at Tan Hill Inn, which I can highly recommend.

Anyway, few wilding pics.


----------



## iqofafish

normanandsue said:


> What a brilliant idea. As new members too late for this year but we will look out for next year



Nothing stopping you joining in now, get your eye in ready for next year:wave:


----------



## Jillygumbo

*8/8*

Spent the last couple of nights in Welsh Wales over the Bank Holiday weekend: 1 night near Usk Reservoir up on the moor; then a second night at Brecon's Promenade car park, which is free between 6pm and 8am.

Rounded off a week in the area and I'm well chilled now. Would add photos but not easy for me.


----------



## Herman

August is complete,

Wheelie 8/8
Brucews 8/8
Herman 8/8
Igofafish 8/8
Jillygumbo 8/8  (I missed your 7/7 Jillygumbo, where did you get to)
Suneye 7/8

Has anybody heard from Nabsim.

September here we come.


----------



## Herman

Where's Campervanannie disappeared too.


----------



## iqofafish

Herman said:


> Where's Campervanannie disappeared too.


She's off the road atm 
My van is broken


----------



## Herman

Hopefully she got her 8/8 in and will have it fixed in time to get 9/9.

Campervanannie should be on 20/20 being in the 1st challenge from the start as is Brucews and myself, and Suneye on 19/20 having only missed 1 month.

Fingers crossed she'll be back on the road soon.


----------



## Jillygumbo

Herman said:


> August is complete,
> 
> Wheelie 8/8
> Brucews 8/8
> Herman 8/8
> Igofafish 8/8
> Jillygumbo 8/8  (I missed your 7/7 Jillygumbo, where did you get to)
> Suneye 7/8
> 
> Has anybody heard from Nabsim.
> 
> September here we come.


Hi, I must have forgotten to post it. Will do now.


----------



## Jillygumbo

7/7 On my drive to make sure I kept going in this Challenge!


----------



## Jillygumbo

9/9 The Crown Inn, Cholderton, near Salisbury. This is a favourite of mine and there was a beer & cider festival on as well. Oops just noticed I've already posted for August, this was the first camp in September!


----------



## Nabsim

Sorry folks I am losing it, can’t remember what month we are on and when I posted lol. I am still out since the beginning of April although I did have to nip home to sign for a hire car yesterday.

Did the last three wild festivals which put a different slant on staying in a field and that took up a good chunk of August. Let me check back through my pics and I will find where I will be posting for August.

just checked through my pictures and I don’t seem to have any except for the three festival which were all pay to stay. I was roadside near Hull for a few nights and overnight in Stratford on Avon but no pics of it


----------



## Wheelie

9 / 9
Not a very good photo of our 9 / 9 near Oswestry, but a great little car park close to the Montgomery canal.


----------



## campervanannie

Yes sorry a lot going on at the moment August I failed miserably as most of my camping nights were at paid festivals so they don’t count and my van is off the road having a complete engine rebuild due to my big end breaking bu hopefully I will get it back before the end of September so I can get that one in


----------



## Herman

9/9 Pembrokeshire.
Night one was at Llansteffan. Ours is the one on the right in the field at the end of the village.



2nd night was at West Angle beach





3rd night was The old point house, does not strictly count as we paid £10 to use the carpark. And I forgot to take a photo.

4th night was on the a roadside verge overlooking Newgale beach.





And finally, strictly does not count as it was a pay as display carpark in New Quay. Motorhomes or vehicles altered for sleeping in are £6.50 for 24 hrs, but the machine would not take more than £2.80, which was for 24hrs for a car.

And we had fantastic weather all week.


----------



## suneye

We had a wet few days on the south coast visiting rellies.  We arrived late at stone barrow in the dark and left early in the pouring rain so didn't get a photo.  The photos were taken in the carpark at Charmouth and the beach near Lyme Regis.


----------



## suneye

Herman said:


> 9/9 Pembrokeshire.
> Night one was at Llansteffan. Ours is the one on the right in the field at the end of the village.View attachment 73643
> 
> 2nd night was at West Angle beach
> 
> View attachment 73644
> 
> 3rd night was The old point house, does not strictly count as we paid £10 to use the carpark. And I forgot to take a photo.
> 
> 4th night was on the a roadside verge overlooking Newgale beach.
> 
> View attachment 73645
> 
> And finally, strictly does not count as it was a pay as display carpark in New Quay. Motorhomes or vehicles altered for sleeping in are £6.50 for 24 hrs, but the machine would not take more than £2.80, which was for 24hrs for a car.
> 
> And we had fantastic weather all week.


Great photos


----------



## Floratheexplora

hello everyone. I like the idea of this thread. We have only had our camper for 1 month but been out a few times. Here is our 1/9 at Calshot last weekend. Parking free from 10pm until 6am so I hope this counts. We paid with the ringo parking app at 6am from bed! (it does state no overnight parking /camping but apparently always a few van parked up)


----------



## Herman

Welcome on board Floratheexplora, These last 3 months of this year will be good practice for next year.

With there getting less wildcamping spots you have to be inventive and paying for the next day from the comfort of your bed is inventive.


----------



## campervanannie

So sorry looks like my 9th month will be a failure too as the engine rebuild is not quite ready I so miss my van and stir crazy is an understatement


----------



## Nabsim

9/9

After leaving Charlie I did intend spending a night at Stoke Bruene alongside the canal but when I got there it was quite full. I ended up staying in the lay-by about half a mile further on. I was going to go back to the canal later but decided it was fine there. Long enough for walking the dogs and as quiet (maybe quieter) than canal side due to more trees.

i arrived at the stones next day a full seven days before the autumn Equinox, it’s so nice on the drove when there aren’t may folks there and really recharges you’re battery’s. Up until the Sunday we had wall to wall blue sky and sun, some amazing sunrises and sunsets. They had given rain on the Sunday and rain for the Equinox but when it came Monday morning was great with an amazing sunrise amongst the stones.
Speaking with some of the Druids they said that Monday was not the true Equinox and that would happen on Thursday. As my dentist rang to cancel this meant I could stay and attended the second Equinox unfortunately though we didn’t get a sunrise through the cloud although it did stop raining for the ceremony to take place.

once again an amazing time on the drove, the dogs love it as well and I eventually said goodbye yesterday lunch time and headed to a site at Chipping Norton to empty out, refill water and get long showers 

The final pic of the stones is before breakfast yesterday morning and before they let the public in. The one before that shows my van where it was parked for eleven days


----------



## brucews

*9/9* Blog:-

September was wet and windy so our opportunities had to be phased in with the weather, health appointments, grandchildren care duties, and replacement car viewings!!  We had a couple of excursions to Aberdeen to view cars, and since the wife was hoping to get to a 'Next' sale, we coordinated a night stop on friday, 20th September at the Berryden car park near Next in Aberdeen, so she could shop till she dropped at 7am on Saturday; parking there turned out to be quite flat and unrestricted on the middle section (ToysRus) part of the retail park, and no signage to prevent overnight stopover.






Later on Saturday we went down to our favourite spot on the esplanade for another overnight and were surprised by the amount of motorhomes present, some had been resident there since our last visit, it's become very popular lately.





26th September saw us tripping down through the torrential rain to Glasgow where we overnighted at a hospital car park (with permission) for an appointment at 8am the next day.






Then it was straight up to the Science Park for another appointment and series of tests for me, but all results were good, so no worries there; we stopped overnight at their car park, and early the next morning we got a visit at the van from one of our son's who lives in Glasgow.  After that we headed off to Paisley to view a promising car, which we subsequently bought, and drove in convoy straight back home, through the occasional downpour.  





An overnight stop at Grantown was tempting but we just stopped for a cuppa and got home just as darkness fell.


----------



## iqofafish

*9 of 9.*
Just got Sept in after having the service and MOT work completed, plus a few minor interior upgrades and exterior tart up (I really must update my build thread ) I managed just the one night near Consett on Friday. Was planning a 2nd night near Morpeth but a domestic issue that needed to be dealt with put paid to that, but I'll make up for that in October when we go away for a week.


----------



## Jillygumbo

9/9
No pics sorry as I'm at work:
6-8 at The Crown Inn, Cholderton, near Salisbury. Lovely pub
12 The Highwayman, Sourton, Devon. Another lovely pub
16 NT car park at Stoke Head, South Devon - one kid came round in his racer but disappeared when he saw 2 bongos there!
18 Who'd Have Thought It Inn, near Saltash - close to Cotehele. Good walking
20 Forestry Commission car park on the Camel Trail, just north of Bodmin. Fantastic place
25 Anchor Inn, Epney

Think that's my best month so far.


----------



## Herman

The monthly round up.

Jillygumbo 9/9
Wheelie 9/9
Herman 9/9
Suneye 8/9
Floratheexplora 1/9
Nabsim 9/9
Brucews 9/9
Igofafish 9/9

I think that's everyone that's posted this month, let's see where October takes us.


----------



## campervanannie

Bring on October now I have my van back


----------



## Cass

Connors Quay to brake the journey home from wales last stayed here about 20 years ago probably be another  20 before I stay again


----------



## suneye

campervanannie said:


> Bring on October now I have my van back


Good news and looks like the weather is getting better for your return to the road!


----------



## brucews

Weather was looking promising for Thursday 17th October, so we shot off on Wednesday late afternoon to get a spot down at Banff beach, arrived in rain but the evening sun came out, and was picturesque with the waves rolling in.  











Photos a bit poor as only got an old phone to use..  

*10/10* ticked off.

Thursday was lovely, and we spent most of the day parked up between Banff & Macduff; 



we decided to stop over an extra night (very unusual for us), and parked up in another quiet spot, Duff House in the background.





Friday started nice, so we headed towards Turriff but the rain was becoming very heavy & difficult to drive and we pulled up for a couple of hours to let it pass, before going into Aberdeen.  The plan was to stop over for the night there, but as I sat in the van waiting for Pat to come back from shopping, the rain got heavier & heavier, and I drove off to pick her up instead.  Roads were flooded in many areas, with no hint of the rain easing, so we chose to go back home.  Unfortunately, travelling through Aberdeen at 4pm on a Friday is manic (worsened by the poor viability), and then we hit the queue past Inverurie that stretched for several miles to roadworks at the bridge near Insch, that delayed us by an hour. We were nearly home by dark, but stopped for Fish&Chips at Fochabers (highly recommended), the rain had virtually stopped when we parked up.  Later we learned that several cars were under water in Aberdeen, so we were glad that we gave up on stopping over that night.


----------



## campervanannie

got my October one in by default we were heading for Shell Island to the Oktoberfest but we missed the tide on the causeway so had to wild on the dry bit of the causeway until morning.


----------



## Nabsim

10/10

Going to get this one in now before I forget again 



Parked up here Wednesday night and this was my view on Thursday morning, it’s about 4 miles from Buxton in Derbyshire, just a pull in on a quiet country lane but fine overnight stop for me. I seem to be fairly lucky weather wise a lot of the time and am still getting decent weather with showers or heavy rain more at night.




Moved Thursday night and after heavy rain during the night that woke me up a couple of times I woke to sun on the water on Friday In Goyt Valley



I find this area a great spot whatever season it is and it was about a mile further along from here where I got snowed in for 8 days in January but I was a bit higher up than this 

Spent all day here walking the dogs and decided to move on that night when the rain came in so drove 130 miles to my next park up.



So here we are this morning waking up to the sun shining through the trees at LR Naunton. Solar in the sun was 0.0amps lol, maybe something to do with where I parked.



Its amazing how temperature changes when you drop almost a thousand feet and head south, didn’t need heating on last night or this morning. The bushes still have blackberries that you can eat which wasn’t the case at Buxton.

i have the next two nights booked on the CMC club site at Bourton on the Water now to get the battery’s fully recharged. I will decide on Monday if I am exploring the Cotswolds or going over to the stones to recharge my soul


----------



## Herman

10/10
On the sea wall at Fairborne. Wild and wet but it calmed down enough for a good night sleep after a couple of drinks in the dog friendly Penhryn Bar.


The not strictly to the rules as we paid £8.25 for 24 hrs parking at Aberdyfi. Well worth it.


----------



## Herman

campervanannie said:


> got my October one in by default we were heading for Shell Island to the Oktoberfest but we missed the tide on the causeway so had to wild on the dry bit of the causeway until morning.



We do this regularly, I don't see the point of paying for the night then arrive the next day and make the most of a full day. Usually stop on the round car park.


----------



## Wheelie

10 / 10
Enjoyed a couple of weeks in Scotland this month, so here's a photo at Saltcoats on 7/10. This was the calm before the storm........ the wind the following day was so strong it kept setting off our smoke detector every time we opened the door!


----------



## Silver sprinter

Thanks for posts and pics, keep them coming


----------



## silverweed

3 nights at Saltdean in car park next to the Lido. First day great and then wet and windy. Quite a challenge walking on the under cliff promenade


----------



## campervanannie

Nice couple of nights beachside in Wales nice view weather wet wet wet .


----------



## iqofafish

*10/10*
Just back from a few days travelling around the Trossachs, Clyde Muirshiel Regional Park and Galloway Forrest. Stopped 1 night per region, 1 being a campsite nr Largs. 

Overnight stop nr Loch Chon before proceeding to the cafe at Stronachlachar Pier the following morning for coffee and cake. Then headed off to Clyde Muirshiel Regional Park








View from the campsite nr Largs before setting off down to Galloway.




Having spent much of the day around the Clatteringshaws Loch area, settled down for the night nr Loch Trool. Was going to overnight in a remote spot on the Raiders Road Forrest Drive, but the No Overnight Camping/Parking signs at the main car parks along that route put me off that idea.



 and although we didn't stop here, I thought I'd just add a pic from Murray's Monument to finish off as the other pics don't do the areas or the tour justice. We'll defo be going back.


----------



## landoboguy

Cass said:


> Connors Quay to brake the journey home from wales last stayed here about 20 years ago probably be another  20 before I stay again


Cheers Cass, but at the risk of being pedantic, but in good faith for future searches, its Connahs Quay


----------



## suneye

End of an era!  Some big changes for us.  Our lovely four legged companion to our travels has passed on :'( and our van 'Flo' goes to a new owner this weekend.  To mark the changes we went back to the very first place we stayed in our van.  This was pre knowing there was a community such as this to tap into and we just drove and parked and followed the music to a pub with live music.  This got us hooked and four and a half years later we decided to go back to the same spot, this time we had to brave a monsoon to get to the pub!  Our new van is already on the drive but might be a while before it is finished and ready to spend a night in. This time we have a Citroen relay in order to put a full sized bed across the van and more importantly this one is a high top.  Hope to see you on here soon.  Here is a photo taken this morning and one taken four and half years ago.


----------



## Herman

The monthly round up.

Wheelie 10/10
Nabism 10/10
Brucews 10/10
Igofafish 10/10
Herman 10/10
Suneye 9/10
Campervanannie 8/10
Cas 4/10
Silverweed 2/10

Has anybody heard from Jillygumbo and did i miss anyone.


----------



## brucews

The weather was so nice on Wednesday 13th November that we thought we would spend the night at Cullen and we stopped at CR Cullen by the Kirk to clock up *11/11*; it was a bit sloping but nice and quiet.  At least it was; in the early hours we were awoken by the hail stones bouncing on the metal roof of our van, which was followed some heavy rain and subsequent flooding.  






We made an early departure, but stopped by the viaduct to watch the waves and surf rolling in before we headed home.  Of course, when arriving home the sun came out, and mostly dried off the flooding, but we were still glad to be in the warm again...


----------



## campervanannie

Well this is my November one I am touring Dumfries and Galloway wild camping all the way photos later


----------



## Herman

11/11 Helwith Bridge. A pub stop with excellent food and dog friendly.


----------



## campervanannie

Nice park up at the beach


----------



## Nabsim

11/11

well I may as well get mine posted up while I am here rather than wait longer and miss it.

Been mainly Yorkshire this month and just had a cracking few days on the beach with the dogs.

First attempt at the beach was to a place son in law remembered when he was young. It was down a country lane that at times seemed like a causeway going across a lake as water on both sides. Road turned to a single track with some massive potholes/small lakes before ending at a locked gate a little way off the beach.

I couldn’t stay there as I was blocking the road if the farmer came so turned round rather cautiously. It took a five point turn so gawd knows how much it would have been if I wasn’t in a Sprinter. I ended up back on the main road and found a nearby lay-by that was peaceful enough and had an uneventful night.

The next day was doesn’t at Ravenscar, have never been there before and views were good. Was too far for me to get to the beach though but dogs still enjoyed a few walks

Moved on in search of a beach within easy access and found on not far past Whitby. Dogs loved in even when it rained. I was a bit slow dodging the incoming tide a couple of times and was half way up my shins in water but great fun. Ended up going on there a few days


----------



## iqofafish

11/11 - 1 to go.
Out and about through the Lakes yesterday and today. It is my local area but really don't get the chance to see it during the spring and summer as I know what the roads are like.... chaos!! Stopped at a few spots but only took pics from overnight stop.


----------



## Wheelie

11 / 11
New Brighton overnight on Sunday.


----------



## Jillygumbo

10/10 Oops - forgot to post October:
18th Ravensroost Wood, Garsden, Wiltshire for the Friday night;
19th The Potting Shed, Crudwell for the Saturday night (I just asked! and I didn't have to buy a meal because they were too full!

and while I'm here and I'm not sure when I'll get away again this month:
11/11 9th The Filly, Brockenhurst - excellent meal, very very doggy friendly (they put a plate of dog biscuits on the table!)

Still don't take many photos and I don't know how to upload them anyway.

December will be easy as I'm off to Cornwall. Laters


----------



## Herman

Wheelie said:


> 11 / 11
> New Brighton overnight on Sunday.
> View attachment 74816


Did you get any problems stopping at New Brighton after the ban on using the end of the promenade.


----------



## Wheelie

Herman said:


> Did you get any problems stopping at New Brighton after the ban on using the end of the promenade.


We parked on Coastal Drive (the road parallel to the prom) . No issues except for traffic noise (it appears to be a rat run for boy racers, so not ideal really). There was another motorhome further along too.


----------



## Herman

Not many posts last month, but here is the list of who has.

Brucews 11/11
Herman 11/11
Nabism 11/11
Igofafish 11/11
Wheelie 11/11
Jillygumbo 11/11
Campervanannie  9/11

Ok last moth and that's the end of year 2. Good luck.


----------



## Wheelie

12 / 12 Clywedog
Final photo for this year! A wet and windy Tuesday night at Llyn Clywedog.


----------



## Herman

12/12 A icy and snow covered Bowness this morning.


----------



## Jillygumbo

I'll get this one in now, but I'm going away over Christmas and New Year so there will be more.

07/12 The Volunteer Inn, Great Somerford, Wiltshire - a lovely dog friendly pub. Great walk through Seagry Wood too in the morning.

I forgot to include that I slept in work's car park on the 06/12! following the Christmas do! That counts too, don't it.


----------



## Silver sprinter

Hi troops thanks for all your posts love reading them.  Would love to see More pics next year. Big  thanks to all


----------



## Asterix

Think I need more batteries to run the lighthouse I've had fitted....


----------



## Herman

Put me out of my misery, I've used that carpark, but it was in a summer with a lot of other vehicles on it.


----------



## Asterix

Herman said:


> Put me out of my misery, I've used that carpark, but it was in a summer with a lot of other vehicles on it.



Dunnet Head ☺


----------



## landoboguy

Herman said:


> Did you get any problems stopping at New Brighton after the ban on using the end of the promenade.


The signs only went up at the south end of the main road where it turns round and comes back on itself. You get a few semi reg vans parked down near the morrisons end on the road set back. Ive done the main car park at fort perch a few times since and havent had any grief form the racers, but have seen them on previous visits.


----------



## brucews

So we were heading to Aberdeen for a few days but stopped over at Huntly to look around the castle, and ended up staying the night as it was so quiet; normally this play area is busy, but with heavy rain and flooding it was abandoned.  Super spot though, and some lovely walks nearby; there is a car park down by the river Devron before you get to the castle that can be nice to stop over in the summer if not too busy.  That's *12/12* done, 2020 here we come.






Not sure if we will get away again before New Year as the Grandkids have started arriving to spend Christmas with us, we may have to sleep in the van to make room!!
Happy Christmas to you all,
Bruce & Pat


----------



## suneye

Thanks everyone for keeping this going.  We are hoping to be back on the road in the new year.  The bed has gone in ready for a visit to my daughters over Christmas.  In the meantime it is great to see what everyone else is up to.  Happy Christmas whatever you may be doing have a good one x


----------



## iqofafish

12/12
Another short visit into my "backyard". Nice quiet area at this time of year, but some people really do know how to ruin it. Picked up enough rubbish to fill a bin liner.
Going back out for New Year for a few days too with the aim of using the van even more in 2020.


----------



## Herman

December is done and 2019 finished.

The remaining participants posted so far are,

Brucews 12/12
Igofafish 12/12
Wheelie 12/12
Jillygumbo 12/12
Herman 12/12
Nabism 12/12

The other members who have contributed this year are but through some misfortune have not got a full 12/12 are,

Campervanannie 9/12
Suneye 9/12
Cas 4/12
Obanboy666 4/12
Adamanteus 4/12
Petabix 3/12
Wilderbus 2/12
Silverweed 2/12
Chipvan 2/12
Southerntribby 1/12
DaveH55 1/12
Forresbroon 1/12
Vanterrier 1/12
Fionatheexplora 1/12
Asterix 1/12

If you have any late postings I will edit as they come in and if I've missed anyone give us a shout.

Thank you all for a great year and some great photo's, roll on 2020


----------



## Nabsim

Sorry I missed it again, kept meaning to post then doing something else 

I started the month in Derbyshire next to water with great walking fir the dogs. I moved to the farm above Chesterfield then had about two weeks there with Charlie and Karen, that a £5 cl though so doesn’t count.





next stop was Fromebridge Mill, yes it’s a pub but not a bad stopping off point and the car very in the week just under £7 is good. A look round Atwoods camping shop led to a nice weird fish top in their sale lol.




Was supposed to be on the Drove then for Winter Solstice but county council had obtained ttro shutting all byways. Contacted some friends and got spot on Fargo Road with them. Unfortunately it was too far for me to walk to the stones but Charlie got to see them.







The Drove was reopened in the evening after the solstice so next day I filled up with diesel and moved on their. Still here at the moment and been having a great time.


----------



## Jillygumbo

I've already posted for December but wanted to add the following:
1 night at the (old) Trout Inn, Bickleigh - pub now closed but huge car park is still available. Lovely spot next to the River Exe;
1 night at Meldon Reservoir having a sneaking overnight in the car park (£2 paid so I didn't feel overly cheeky). Not supposed to overnight. Note that Meldon Quarry appears to be a WC spot.
1 night at the Ship Inn, Par Sands - been before and met friends


----------

